# What happens if I losen my 510 pin 1mm?



## Zia (22/5/18)

Hey everybody. 

So I have an Asmodus Galatek and well the 510 pin doesn’t exactly look safe to use on a hybrid mod. So I’m thinking of unscrewing it just a little bit (1mm or so) just for reassurance. Only problem is, in doing so it will losen the positive post. It doesn’t loosen to the point it comes out, it just loosens it. Should I go ahead and loosen it anyway or will it damage my mod/RDA?

Thanks!


----------



## zadiac (22/5/18)

Zia said:


> Hey everybody.
> 
> So I have an Asmodus Galatek and well the 510 pin doesn’t exactly look safe to use on a hybrid mod. So I’m thinking of unscrewing it just a little bit (1mm or so) just for reassurance. Only problem is, in doing so it will losen the positive post. It doesn’t loosen to the point it comes out, it just loosens it. Should I go ahead and loosen it anyway or will it damage my mod/RDA?
> 
> Thanks!



Why do you have two threads for the same thing?

You should make sure an atty is hybrid safe before you buy one. Reviewers normally tell you if it's hybrid safe or not.

You can loosen it a little and try it, but be careful. Hybrids can be dangerous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10 (22/5/18)

Well when my pin is loose i get ohms jumping all over the place and check atty sign coming up. Dont think it would be safe so i wouldn’t chance it personally but i aint no expert so lets let the pros give their opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (22/5/18)

Normally your hybrid safe atties insulation in the 510 extends outward over the negative part. If it's not like that or protruding at least about 1mm, then don't use it on a hybrid. Accidents happen very very fast.


----------



## Raindance (22/5/18)

Zia said:


> Hey everybody.
> 
> So I have an Asmodus Galatek and well the 510 pin doesn’t exactly look safe to use on a hybrid mod. So I’m thinking of unscrewing it just a little bit (1mm or so) just for reassurance. Only problem is, in doing so it will losen the positive post. It doesn’t loosen to the point it comes out, it just loosens it. Should I go ahead and loosen it anyway or will it damage my mod/RDA?
> 
> Thanks!


This wil not improve anything as it will just push back to its original position when contacting the battery. With the added risk of the positive side of the build deck shorting on the rda cap.

If unsure rather talk to your nearest reliable retailer and get something safe. Not worth the risk otherwise. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (22/5/18)

Zia said:


> Hey everybody.
> 
> So I have an Asmodus Galatek and well the 510 pin doesn’t exactly look safe to use on a hybrid mod. So I’m thinking of unscrewing it just a little bit (1mm or so) just for reassurance. Only problem is, in doing so it will losen the positive post. It doesn’t loosen to the point it comes out, it just loosens it. Should I go ahead and loosen it anyway or will it damage my mod/RDA?
> 
> Thanks!



You could make a spacer out of a Pringles lid, which you place over the 510 pin when you screw it back in to the atty, this should gain about a mm in length.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zia (22/5/18)

Thank you all for the helpful comments! Sorry about repeating my post, I didn’t know which thread to post under xD. 

It works fine, tried and tested. I was just being super paranoid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (22/5/18)

Zia said:


> Thank you all for the helpful comments! Sorry about repeating my post, I didn’t know which thread to post under xD.
> 
> It works fine, tried and tested. I was just being super paranoid.


On some topics, paranoia is a good thing. If you can post a pic of the 510 connection, some guru's here could confirm and put you more at ease.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Zia (22/5/18)

Raindance said:


> On some topics, paranoia is a good thing. If you can post a pic of the 510 connection, some guru's here could confirm and put you more at ease.
> 
> Regards


Will do in the morning. Lighting is not the best at the moment...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

